# Rideshare Drivers Still Cornered Into Insurance Secrecy



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Rideshare Drivers Still Cornered Into Insurance Secrecy*
*
Ellen Huet
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=11267181

*


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, if anything this article tells UberX & Lyft drivers not to use GEICO.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I might be nearing end of my Uber career or at least really cut it down because of insurance thing.


----------

